# Valley Forge PA Slot Car Show / Convention / Expo



## clarendox (Dec 11, 2013)

Thousands of slot cars and parts along with other hobby related items for sale and trade! 

Saturday January 10 2015
The Philadelphia Expo Center
100 Station Road
Oaks Pa 19456

Show starts at 10:00 am with Early Bird Entry and Dealer set up at 8:00 am. Show ends at 4:00 pm.
Come and Check us out!!!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I went to John and Jasons first show last year and i did well and had a good time.Good amount of dealers and buyers.This show will be even bigger.I'll be there with my sidekick and right hand man Kevin McEvoy. Tom Stumpf


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> I went to John and Jasons first show last year and i did well and had a good time.Good amount of dealers and buyers.This show will be even bigger.I'll be there with my sidekick and right hand man Kevin McEvoy. Tom Stumpf


Well there goes the neighborhood.:jest:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

You just got your last deal.ah ha ha ha


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Who loves ya baby, Merry Christmas


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump, bump


----------

